# I need a cheap screen which will take RCA input



## Photon Catcher (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all! 

I've got myself into aerial photography with my RC Helicopter. I have a Swann remote security camera which transmits live feed to the receiver on the ground. The receiver outputs video and audio by the standard 3 RCA plugs (red white and yellow). My portable DVD player does not have the sockets to support RCA input. I cannot use my laptop because as we all know laptops use VGA. 

In short: I need a cheap screen which will take input from RCA cables 

Any thoughts? 

Cheers 

Pete


----------



## Photon Catcher (Aug 29, 2010)

or failing that, would this connect it to my laptop? http://www.amazon.com/Easycap-USB-Video-Capture-Adapter/dp/B001BWU8US


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

have a look here

these are monitors specifically designed for videographers/photographers wanting to preview their footage/shots as they shoot - prices range quite a bit - I think most of these are SD not HD but should give you good enough information for what you are doing


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Photon Catcher said:


> or failing that, would this connect it to my laptop? http://www.amazon.com/Easycap-USB-Video-Capture-Adapter/dp/B001BWU8US


This would work - I have tried a similar set-up from my camcorder - I have a similar capture adapter that comes with arc soft software that allows you to see the capture footage (and capture it and burn it to DVD etc - I don't need that as I, as most people do, download, edit then finalise my videos and then burn to DVD if I want it in that format)
The live capture feature on mine works OK - my camcorder outputs through S-video so I use a cable that goes from S-video to yellow (video) RCA which I can then plug into my adapter.
Depending on which type of RCA outlets you have - male or female - you may need to buy a male to male RCA cable as well as the RCA plugs on the adapters are usually female.
The only thing that I don't like about it is that the capture screen - in my software is quite small (about one quarter of the laptop's screen size) and I don't seem to be able to find any way of making it full screen :sigh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi photon-catcher and welcome to TSF :wave:

1 little point to mention - I notice you also posted this in the 'Photographer's Corner' too, could you post your question in just 1 section please, it prevents getting doubled-up and possibly confusing answers, thanks :wink:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

That post has been deleted.

BG


----------

